# Like Mother, Like Daughter



## Leebop

Could someone please let me know how to accurately translate "Like Mother, Like Daughter" into latin?


----------



## Whodunit

I think the Latin equivalent is "*Ut mater, ita filia.*"


----------



## clara mente

I also had that one for a possible answer. Sounds good to me. Also, another way would be "velut mater, sic filia" , or perhaps , with a little more poetic flavor. "velut genitrix, sic genita".


----------



## Whodunit

clara mente said:


> I also had that one for a possible answer. Sounds good to me. Also, another way would be "velut mater, sic filia" , or perhaps , with a little more poetic flavor. "velut genitrix, sic genita".


 
I checked it on Google. Although your versions seem correct to me, they are not used. Okay, 7 hits are not many D), but that might be because such a phrase was not known in Ancient Rome.


----------



## Leebop

someone told me the translation would be similis meae matri, similis meae filae. is that the best possible translation?


----------



## clara mente

So who knows for sure. You're 17 and we both are OK with it. Just a different way of expression. I knew everything at that that age and then I got stupid as I got older, so it seems.


----------



## Whodunit

Leebop said:


> someone told me the translation would be similis meae matri, similis meae filae. is that the best possible translation?


 
Did he pass you a cheat of paper or did the person *tell* it to you? I'm not sure of its exact meaning. Your sentence means "*similar to my mother, similar to my daughter*" literally.



clara mente said:


> So who knows for sure. You're 17 and we both are OK with it. Just a different way of expression. I knew everything at that that age and then I got stupid as I got older, so it seems.


 
What does my age have to do with the suggestion? 

Anyway, it would be good if someone else could step in here and post his/her feedback.


----------



## Leebop

thanks for your help, i'm not sure what your age has to do with anything either, i appreciate your input.


----------



## jazyk

> someone told me the translation would be similis meae matri, similis meae filae. is that the best possible translation?


Grammatically speaking _similis meae matri, similis meae fil*i*ae_ would be possible, but semantically speaking you're saying _that who is similar to my mother is also similar to my daughter_, which can't be true neither here nor anywhere.


----------



## akeiron

The correct translation for this is "Qualis mater, talis filia", which is short for "Qualis mater est, talis filia est".
Also, there is a good chance "talis mater, talis filia" is even more correct, since in my language (italian) the same way of saying that exists: "tale madre, tale figlia". Also, I've seen the latin form many times on newspapers or such... I think you can go "talis mater talis filia".


----------



## roymail

I don't think so.
In French too, we say "tel père, tel fils" (more patriarcal !), but in latin you've to say
_qualis mater, talis filia_


----------



## akeiron

Apparently it's all got to do with a French grammatist named Charles François Lhomond (1727-1794) who wrote "talis pater, talis filius".  Can anybody confirm this? It's not in the "De viris illustribus urbis Romae a Romulo ad Augustum", so I guess it's somewhere else, maybe in the "Éléments de grammaire latine".

However, it seems there is at least an excuse for people who use that form. 

No doubt "Qualis..., talis..." is 100% correct (Cicero). 
"Talis..., talis..." is... uhm... 50% correct (Joking ).


----------



## Fred_C

roymail said:


> I don't think so.
> In French too, we say "tel père, tel fils" (more patriarcal !), but in latin you've to say
> _qualis mater, talis filia_


Hi.
I second that : 
The latin quote is exactly "Qualis pater, talis filius". (It is a set phrase).
If you replace words with the ones you need it becomes 
"Talis mater, qualis filia".

Note : 
All translations given were grammatically correct, but their authors did not seem to know the set phrase "qualis pater, talis filius".


----------

